# Electronics Diversified Website



## Les (Aug 30, 2009)

Hopefully someone can help me with this. I tried going on to EDI's website (www.edionline.com) and it won't even let me in without a username and password. There isn't even a way to sign up as a user. I know most of us here don't frequent the EDI site, but is anyone else having this problem? It used to be an open site, but have they possibly changed it to where only authorized dealers have access? If so, who's bad idea was that?


----------



## Soxred93 (Aug 30, 2009)

That's not good... 

It's probably undergoing maintenance right now. Although, most site would at least put a "downtime" notice.


----------



## Clifford (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm getting the same. I have been for a while (I was trying to download a manual). Most likely it's downtime for maintenance (or maybe a facelift!).


----------



## STEVETERRY (Aug 31, 2009)

Les said:


> Hopefully someone can help me with this. I tried going on to EDI's website (www.edionline.com) and it won't even let me in without a username and password. There isn't even a way to sign up as a user. I know most of us here don't frequent the EDI site, but is anyone else having this problem? It used to be an open site, but have they possibly changed it to where only authorized dealers have access? If so, who's bad idea was that?



This might be an explanation:


Cooper Controls and Electronic Diversified, LLC enter Technology and Marketing Agreement

Agreement with EDI demonstrates Coopers’ continued investment in the global lighting controls business

PEACHTREE CITY, Ga., July 21, 2009 – Cooper Controls Ltd., a subsidiary of Cooper Industries, LTD. (NYSE: CBE), announced that it has entered into a technology and marketing agreement with Electronics Diversified, LLC (EDI). Full terms of the agreement were not disclosed.
EDI is a leading manufacturer of high performance theatrical lighting and controls products including high density dimmer racks, protocol devices, and a complete line of power distribution for live performance, religious and performing arts facilities, and other demanding applications. Under the terms of the agreement, Cooper Controls has acquired various IP and technology assets and will be the exclusive distributor for all EDI products in North America.
The EDI product range will continue to be manufactured at the EDI facility in Hillsboro, Oregon. All sales and marketing will be handled by Cooper Controls from its offices in Peachtree City, Georgia.
“Cooper Controls has provided theatrical solutions for over 35 years through our Zero 88 brand of lighting consoles,” said Cooper Controls General Manager, Kenneth Walma. “With this agreement, we will now provide a complete solution for high performance theatrical applications in North America.”

About Cooper Controls
Cooper Controls, a division of Cooper Industries, Ltd., is the new force in lighting control, bringing together over 30 years of expertise ranging from architectural, through energy saving to entertainment markets. Within our portfolio we have world class brands, that when combined with the service and innovation of Cooper Industries, ensure that your installation will be cost effective, flexible and above all reliable. The focus for Cooper Controls is to be the global leader in lighting controls. Cooper Controls includes leading brands such as iLight, iLumin (North America), Greengate, and Zero88.
For more information, visit the website at Welcome to Cooper Controls Global Homepage


About Cooper Industries

Cooper Industries, Ltd. (NYSE: CBE) is a global manufacturer with 2008 revenues of $6.5 billion, approximately 88 percent of which are from electrical products. Founded in 1833, Cooper's sustained level of success is attributable to a constant focus on innovation, evolving business practices while maintaining the highest ethical standards, and meeting customer needs. The Company has eight operating divisions with leading market share positions and world-class products and brands including: Bussmann electrical and electronic fuses; Crouse-Hinds and CEAG explosion-proof electrical equipment; Halo and Metalux lighting fixtures; and Kyle and McGraw-Edison power systems products. With this broad range of products, Cooper is uniquely positioned for several long-term growth trends including the global infrastructure build-out, the need to improve the reliability and productivity of the electric grid, the demand for higher energy-efficient products and the need for improved electrical safety. In 2008, 61 percent of total sales were to customers in the industrial and utility end-markets and 37 percent of total sales were to customers outside the United States. Cooper, which has manufacturing facilities in 23 countries as of 2008, is incorporated in Bermuda with administrative headquarters in Houston, TX. For more information, visit the web site at Cooper Industries -- Welcome.
###


----------



## echnaret (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey, I'm new around here, been lurking for a while.

Anyways, I saw an EDI board for sale on eBay, and wanted to look at the manual for it. I ended up having the same problem, where the main page was password protected and no other pages seemed to exist. I was able to retrieve the manual anyways by checking out the archived version of the site at Internet Archive Wayback Machine. I just went and used the most recent version of the site. Perhaps you could try and do the same.


----------



## Les (Aug 31, 2009)

Is it that one with the graffiti all over it? I'm bidding on it, so don't you dare! lol

Thanks for the advice though, this is the same reason why I was trying to reach the website.

Oh, and welcome to controlbooth!


----------



## echnaret (Aug 31, 2009)

Hah, it actually was... In case you didn't find them, the manuals are located here.


----------



## Les (Sep 1, 2009)

Great! Thank you!


----------

